# Brian Reagan on Air Travel



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 21, 2008)

This fellow is not only hilarious but he doesn't use vulgarities. This bit on air travel had me in stitches.
[video=youtube;OC4icqvy8UQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OC4icqvy8UQ[/video]


----------



## py3ak (Aug 21, 2008)

Good stuff.


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 21, 2008)

That was good!


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 21, 2008)

[video=youtube;Rmun8GK6o2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rmun8GK6o2c&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Herald (Aug 21, 2008)

This is still my favorite Brian Regan routine. I think we find the "Me Monster" on the PB from time to time. 

[video=youtube;4ogZo9YreQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ogZo9YreQ4[/video]


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 21, 2008)

This guy is funny without being filthy. How refreshing.

[video=youtube;RtHXKZEcNVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtHXKZEcNVM[/video]


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 21, 2008)

So nice to see a comedy routine that doesn't resort to cussing. And the kicker is that it's actually funny!


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 22, 2008)

*Brian Regan_on working out*

[video=youtube;NSztExIa0uk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSztExIa0uk[/video]


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 22, 2008)

*walkie talkie!*

Ok, this is the best one!


[video=youtube;A194vDpXzyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A194vDpXzyA&feature=related[/video]


----------

